

I want to build a real-time web application. but... - p0larboy

But I'm limited by my technical skills. I'm well-verse in Javascript, decent in PHP but have zero knowledge in Linux. I tried using APE(ajax push engine) but the learning curve is way too steep. Node.js require linux environment as well. But I really really want to build a web application which i could be proud of, something that is of use to people and maybe to remind myself that i'm not a lousy programmer after all.<p>I need some advise.
======
bittersweet
In my opinion you're doing it the wrong way around, it's really hard to just
make something if you wanna work with a technology. All in my humble opinion
of course.

If you come up with the idea first, like you said one that people can use,
you're really more motivated to make it!

If Javascript is a language you feel confident in, I would suggest you do try
and take up Node.js. I've played around with it and it makes making real-time
web applications a breeze.

You could try making a realtime chat client that leverages websockets and
something like Redis. There are probably a ton of those around but you can
learn a lot from making one.

There are also a lot of getting started documents for node so zero knowledge
of Linux shouldn't be a problem.

hope this helps!

~~~
p0larboy
thanks bittersweet.. the thing is whether is it possible to avoid linux
altogether?

